# Gable Window



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is a gable window I made for a Greek Revival Home






























Made from Spanish Cedar. Will have single pane glass with glazing putty for the exterior. Fully weather stripped and hinged on the bottom for attic ventilation.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It looks great Leo! Very well done thanks for showing us.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks great Leo.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

That looks great. Bet that took a few hours to make....

Mike


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

very nice


----------



## brewmebaby (Feb 20, 2007)

beautiful job


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

coffeetime said:


> That looks great. Bet that took a few hours to make....
> 
> Mike


About 2 1/2 days to make two of them. They needed one on each end of the house.


----------

